

Political JavaScript: progress.js - Mizza
http://gun.io/blog/progressjs-political-javascript/

======
Mizza
Found this:
[http://services.sunlightlabs.com/docs/congressapi/legislator...](http://services.sunlightlabs.com/docs/congressapi/legislators.allForZip/)

Sunlight Labs rule.

